# Iron Man!!



## sakeido (May 2, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THIS MOVIE IS SO GOOD, JUST SEE IT


----------



## Xaios (May 3, 2008)

Fuck. I went to the theater way early tonight, but the lineups were still huge. I SO want to see it!


----------



## bobbyretelle (May 3, 2008)

just saw it, it was fucking ridiculously awesome



make sure you stay after the credits


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 3, 2008)

I went and saw this tonight. I enjoyed it all up until the end. 

I'm really picky about movies, and will nitpick them to the ground. I won't mention anything about it because I don't want to ruin any part of the movie for anyone. It's definately worth seeing and definately deserves the good reviews. But it just wasn't up to par for me towards the end IMO, and what I was picky about ruined it for me. 

The special effects were killer though and Robert Downey Jr. is amazing!


----------



## Bound (May 3, 2008)

I'm going this w/e. I really didn't want to be out in the opening night mayhem. Too many childrens to crush underfoot, you know.


----------



## darren (May 3, 2008)

Dammit! I KNEW i should have stayed through the credits!

Awesome movie. And Tony Stark puts in an appearance in the upcoming Incredible Hulk movie.


----------



## Desecrated (May 3, 2008)

Just a question, did any of you people enjoy the x-men movies!


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 3, 2008)

Absolutely loved it, I'm tempted to see it again. 



Desecrated said:


> Just a question, did any of you people enjoy the x-men movies!



The first 2, yes. I didn't like 3.


----------



## technomancer (May 3, 2008)

I'm going to see it one night next week.


----------



## Desecrated (May 3, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Absolutely loved it, I'm tempted to see it again.
> 
> 
> 
> The first 2, yes. I didn't like 3.



So iron man is about on the same level as x-men 1 then ?


----------



## nordhauser06 (May 3, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> So iron man is about on the same level as x-men 1 then ?



I thought it was better -- and I knew nothing about iron man.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 3, 2008)

nordhauser06 said:


> I thought it was better -- and I knew nothing about iron man.



 Same here.

I saw X-Men about 5 times at the cinema. But Iron Man is definitely a better film


----------



## sakeido (May 3, 2008)

I would say the best Marvel movie so far was Spider Man 2 - but this movie just blows it away. Batman Begins was really good as well, but Iron Man has more of the spectacle you expect from a superhero movie, its just more entertaining.


----------



## darren (May 3, 2008)

Batman &#8800; Marvel.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 3, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> So iron man is about on the same level as x-men 1 then ?



No, Iron Man is far better.


----------



## sakeido (May 3, 2008)

darren said:


> Batman &#8800; Marvel.



I know... I was talking in terms of superhero movies.


----------



## Shawn (May 3, 2008)

I heard this was fantastic. I'm going to see this too.


----------



## Dissonance (May 3, 2008)

Iron Man was awesome. It has me completely looking forward to all future Marvel Studios films.

The end fight scene reminded me of Robocop 2.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 3, 2008)

It was indeed awesome! I hope there will be a sequel but it has to be the same people, and the new hulk movie looks badass.


----------



## sakeido (May 3, 2008)

theunforgiven246 said:


> It was indeed awesome! I hope there will be a sequel but it has to be the same people, and the new hulk movie looks badass.



Robert Downey Jr. has a cameo as Iron Man in the Hulk movie.. also, after the credits, Samuel L. Jackson shows up as Nick Fury and introduces the Avenger Initiative. So there is going to be an Avengers movie as well, along with upcoming Thor and Captain America movies.. and then sequels for this movie for sure, with some War Machine action. As far as the actual comics go, this one brings in so many characters and sets up so much awesome shit, I was nerding out for the movie's entire duration.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 3, 2008)

GOD DAMN IT!  

I missed it.. 

You know this Tony Stark in the movie did seem a bit more like the Ultimate Tonk Stark than the regular one. If the use the Ultimate versions of Captain America and Thor I will shit my pants with delight. 

Anyway the movie rocked and it rocked hard. Only Batman Begins is a better super hero movie. I loved it long time.


----------



## Vegetta (May 3, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> So iron man is about on the same level as x-men 1 then ?




no it was way better

Best Marvel movie yet 


One of the associate producers is Peter Billingsly (he plays a part in the movie also)

You might remember him as Ralphie in A Christmas Story (Red Ryder BB Gun)

Him and Favaru are buds (worked together on Favs IFC tv show dinner for 5) 

Make sure you sit through the ending credits! (I hadda pee like a bitch lmao seemed like the ending credits took about 5 hours to run through)



Dissonance said:


> Iron Man was awesome. It has me completely looking forward to all future Marvel Studios films.
> 
> The end fight scene reminded me of Robocop 2.



ROBOCOP 2 is WIn (Screenplay by FRank Miller - 300 & SIn CIty)


How about that trailer for the Spirit!!! That should be a great movie as well


----------



## jaredowty (May 3, 2008)

This movie was teh fucking win.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 3, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> ROBOCOP 2 is WIn (Screenplay by FRank Miller - 300 & SIn CIty)



Well, the film highly deviated from Miller's script.

I really want to get hold of Miller's Robocop comic book though


----------



## Naren (May 4, 2008)

You lucky mother fuckers.  I so want to watch this movie.


----------



## OzzyC (May 4, 2008)

Anyone care to tell what went on after the credits?

With


Spoiler



tags, of course.


----------



## sakeido (May 4, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Anyone care to tell what went on after the credits?
> 
> With
> 
> ...





Spoiler



already posted - here's the actual clip

I saw the movie again tonight  am planning on going again tomorrow


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 4, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Anyway the movie rocked and it rocked hard. Only Batman Begins is a better super hero movie. I loved it long time.


 
Agreed. This movie was very well done. It just was up to par for me. I was anxiously awaiting a Iron Man that gave off the same vibes as Batman Begins, and it didn't as much as I hoped it would. Iron Man was neat. Definately better than most of the superhero movies out there. But Batman Begins was better.



sakeido said:


> already posted - here's the actual clip
> 
> I saw the movie again tonight  am planning on going again tomorrow




And Samuel L. Jackson is in too many movies, haha. 

When I saw this I was expecting him to bust out and say, "You're Iron Man right? Well you need to do something about all these mutha' fuckin' snakes on this god damn plane!"


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 4, 2008)

Don't mess with Samuel L Jackson. His Nick Fury is the spitting image of Ultimate Nick Fury as depicted by Brian Hitch( Ultimates). The scarrs on his face are more than interresting and promise more than plenty cross-over goodness.


----------



## the.godfather (May 5, 2008)

Just got back from this and I thought it was awesome. The best comic book movie I have seen probably. I am a huge comci book fan/collector, but the film adaptations always leave something to be desired. Iron Man however did not. Great special effects, good acting, I didn't want the film to end. Usually I find myself looking at my watch when viewing comic book films, but I literally lost myself in this one. 

I can't wait for the second installment! 

P.S. Gwyneth Paltrow is hot. Yes.


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 5, 2008)

Yah... She a hawt Pepper...


----------



## Mastodon (May 7, 2008)

On a side note, Toon Disney put the Iron Man cartoon back into syndication this weekend.

They started with a marathon


----------



## goth_fiend (May 8, 2008)

hands down best comic movie yet, cant wait to see robert downey jr do more tony stark parts cause he nailed it down perfect, i need to see this film again!


----------



## Shawn (May 9, 2008)

I thought this movie was awesome! I want to go see it again.


----------



## Pauly (May 12, 2008)

I must be in the minority because I didn't find it as brilliant as everyone made out, it was entertaining though, don't get me wrong.


----------



## noodles (May 12, 2008)

Saw this Saturday night. It kicked all sorts of ass, and they couldn't have picked a better guy to play Tony Stark if they tried.

If Paltrow was my personal assistant, I don't think I'd ever make it into the office.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 12, 2008)

I am the only one who thought that, Leslie Bibb, who played the reporter Tony tapped in the first 15 minutes of the movie was insanely hot?


----------



## noodles (May 12, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> I am the only one who thought that, Leslie Bibb, who played the reporter Tony tapped in the first 15 minutes of the movie was insanely hot?



No, of course not. She was insanely hot. However, Paltrow's legs were approximately seventy feet long, and I have a whole closet full of climbing gear.


----------



## sakeido (May 12, 2008)

noodles said:


> No, of course not. She was insanely hot. However, Paltrow's legs were approximately seventy feet long, and I have a whole closet full of climbing gear.




She is extremely hot in this movie.


----------



## klutvott (May 12, 2008)

I just watched it and don't think it was that great. Cool effects and all that but it didn't do anything for me.


----------



## philkilla (May 12, 2008)

This movie was fucking awesome.

If more superhero movies could be like this...


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2008)

Just saw it last night and it ruled. 

Am I the only one who noticed Tom Morello's tiny part in the movie?


----------



## sakeido (May 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> Just saw it last night and it ruled.
> 
> Am I the only one who noticed Tom Morello's tiny part in the movie?



My brother picked it up, but I didn't. He's in there for like ten seconds tops


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2008)

I'm just glad someone else saw him in it.


----------



## philkilla (May 18, 2008)

What? How the hell did I miss that. What part was it?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 18, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Robert Downey Jr. has a cameo as Iron Man in the Hulk movie.. also, after the credits, Samuel L. Jackson shows up as Nick Fury and introduces the Avenger Initiative.



Sam Jackson as Nick Fury? WTF?

What's next, Michael Clark Duncan as The Kingpin?  Oh, wait...


----------



## sakeido (May 18, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Sam Jackson as Nick Fury? WTF?
> 
> What's next, Michael Clark Duncan as The Kingpin?  Oh, wait...



Hello Ultimate Nick Fury! 





They are going with the Ultimate versions of most of the heroes.. and ultimate nick fury was modeled on Samuel Jackson with his permission, so I'd say he's the most logical guy to play him


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 18, 2008)

That sure as shit ain't the Nick Fury I grew up with. And, not the Nick Fury in the standard Marvel universe, either.

Man, that shit bugs me. Fucking political correctness.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 18, 2008)

That fact that Samuel Jackson played Nick Fury is pure awesomeness.No one plays a pissed off bad ass quite like Samuel L Jackson. The Ultimates 1 & 2 are just pure win.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2008)

philkilla said:


> What? How the hell did I miss that. What part was it?



Tom Morello was the 1st person to encounter Tony Stark when he had his homemade suit on in the cave.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 18, 2008)

Marvel Ultimates FTL.  Boo. 

"Hey! I got a great idea! Let's fuck with our continuity! And confuse the shit out of everyone. After all, if these characters and stories were good enough to make them classics for years, and sell ga-fuck-a-bobs of related shit, welll... then we should just _change_ it all! Yay!"


Boo.  Nick Fury is white, sorry. What's next, an Irish Black panther?


----------



## sakeido (May 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Marvel Ultimates FTL.  Boo.
> 
> "Hey! I got a great idea! Let's fuck with our continuity! And confuse the shit out of everyone. After all, if these characters and stories were good enough to make them classics for years, and sell ga-fuck-a-bobs of related shit, welll... then we should just _change_ it all! Yay!"
> 
> ...



I think they were tired of working from those old ass backgrounds and characters and felt like doing their own take on it, just for something new to do. They are artists that write these stories, not machines..


----------



## ohio_eric (May 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Marvel Ultimates FTL.  Boo.
> 
> "Hey! I got a great idea! Let's fuck with our continuity! And confuse the shit out of everyone. After all, if these characters and stories were good enough to make them classics for years, and sell ga-fuck-a-bobs of related shit, welll... then we should just _change_ it all! Yay!"
> 
> ...



You do realize Marvel's Ultimate lineup has nothing to do with it's mainstream continuity right? The Ultimate linup is a retelling of Marvel's classic characters and when done well, like in Ultimates 1 & 2 and Ultimate Spider-Man it is amazingly good. After 40 years of existance sometimes telling stories outside the weight of all those past stories can be a good thing. I have no problem with the Ultimate Nick Fury being black or Thor being a pacifist or Wasp being an Asian mutant or Hawkeye being a cold-blooded killer or Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch being hinted at as having an incestual relationship because it helped tell some kick ass stories.


----------

